# Oh no Woodchips



## Velofinn (Nov 29, 2006)

A local X country ski club is planning on laying woodchips on their ski trails These trails double in the summer as biking trails (tones of single track), hiking and running. Has anybody every dealt with a situation like this. Are there any alternatives to woodchipping.

later


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

They don't have a mower? Or you don't get enough snow to cover the pokeys stuff?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

The wide XC ski trails in my area are all sand. In winter the snow covers it very well...
Of course they are too smooth for any interesting riding.


----------



## Velofinn (Nov 29, 2006)

No... most of the double track is dirt. We average about 1.5m of snow a year but they would like to see the ski season last longer.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Questions*



Velofinn said:


> A local X country ski club is planning on laying woodchips on their ski trails These trails double in the summer as biking trails (tones of single track), hiking and running. Has anybody every dealt with a situation like this. Are there any alternatives to woodchipping.
> 
> later


1. Who does the land belong to?
2. Who's responsible for maintaining the trails?

If it's a local LM and they like the multi-purpose aspect of the trails, then they may be a good place to start.

If the ski club maintains the trails, perhaps offering to maintain them during your season will help keep wood chips off the trails?

Riding on wood chips is like riding on a wet sponge.


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, We have had chippings on our trails.. We had a private group hired by the NF doing a massive amount fuel reduction form roadways, and sapling stands, instead of leaving dead fall, they chipped it with the wickedest and meanest looking chipper on tracks...

Issues to date; Upon initial chipping huge piles left in the trial head... Cure: raking, it helps keep the moisture content down, and prevents a fire due to moisture and high heat traps( like Hay bale fire if cut green) Talking with FS they had the crews then use the chipper with movable chute spread it for hundreds of feet...

+We have been noticing that very muddy areas in past or real soft soils ( not sand) tend to firm up... It degrades and adds additional cover .

- slippery crap when berming turns... it likes to slide...


----------

